# 230v AC motor on a motorbike?



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is some pretty good reading on ac motors for electric vehicles.


----------



## Laggger164 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ivansgarage said:


> Here is some pretty good reading on ac motors for electric vehicles.


What do you mean here? On this forum?

This is a motor that plugs directly into a 230v wall outlet, just doesnt have the plug. Are you sure it could be useful?


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

On my forum

http://ivanbennett.com/forum/


---


----------



## Laggger164 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ivansgarage said:


> On my forum
> 
> http://ivanbennett.com/forum/
> 
> ...


You got some nice articles there, would you be able to tell me if a 400W AC motor would be powerful enough for an electric motorcycle? 

It's pretty big compared to what I've see in other e-motorcycles, but those have different types of motors at higher powers.

Also, unfortunately I can't register to your forum and I don't want to bother your admins just for one question.

Thank you for your forum though!


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Laggger164 said:


> You got some nice articles there, would you be able to tell me if a 400W AC motor would be powerful enough for an electric motorcycle?
> 
> It's pretty big compared to what I've see in other e-motorcycles, but those have different types of motors at higher powers.
> 
> ...


You either made a typo or need to do a lot more study on this subject.

400W is ~1/2 HP. That's barely enough to power an electric bicycle. I suggest you read the NuWiki and FAQ shown on the title bar above, for basic information.


----------

